# Preventing muscle loss on low carbs?



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Guys

on a 3 weeks low carb cut then doing carb cycling,

Im a bit paranoid about losing muscle!

im having casein before bed n getting protein all day, doing stronglifts 5x5 with some low intensity cardio twice a week

iv just ordered some glutamine too...

Is there like a "top 5 things to do to stop muscle loss on Low Carbs"?

Or would anyone like listing one below? 

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

I found

Dont neglect the fats.

Keep cardio Low intensity

Drop reps and up weight

Help


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

how low are your carbs ?

iv just come of a low carb diet lasted 3 weeks lol

i kept my training the same it was just an experiment

i lost 12lb in that time

bottled out and started eating again

i was eating 100g carbs 300 protein 200 fat

thought i wanted to be slimmer but when the weight fell of i didnt like it at all


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

carbs are all indirect, were talking 20-30g per day haha! im on a severe carb depletion at the moment, im on anavar aswell so hoping thatll help with the muscle, glutamine is on its way too!

i need to lose about a st in fat!

Mike im a tad worried about fats but will take that onboard, I know your supposed to up them when your dieting like this so ill ensure i dont neglect!

im on stronglifts so thats a mix of low rep high weight and some failure bodyweight exercises


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> I found
> 
> Dont neglect the fats.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd say:

Don't drop cals too low

Keep weights as heavy as they were when you were gaining

...that's it really 

You'll find that having casein before bed won't prevent you from losing muscle if your cals are too low. If you're eating 1500cals below maintenance then the extra cals have to come from somewhere and casein isn't gonna prevent catabolism. Therefore these two things are probs the most important.

If you're dropping carbs, keep a good amount of fats in so cals don't drop too much obviously. Also, be careful of doing a keto diet as this will result in muscle loss for many. If you're getting glycogen replenishment PWO at least then there will be less chance of breakdown than if going keto.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> carbs are all indirect, were talking 20-30g per day haha! im on a severe carb depletion at the moment, im on anavar aswell so hoping thatll help with the muscle, glutamine is on its way too!
> 
> i need to lose about a st in fat!
> 
> ...


im not really that clued up on dieting, but i think you have to have some high carb days cause constant low carbs (especially that low) will shut your metabolism down


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'd say:
> 
> Don't drop cals too low
> 
> ...


can you explain more on this point?


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> can you explain more on this point?


I think by this he means that as a result of low carb intake and heavy weight training glycogen stores are gunna be very low and in some cases if you are to start overtraining which is easier to run into on a keto diet your body will start using muscle tissue as a source of energy to fuel your workouts.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Im doing something similar but on training days im allowing myself to have a carby meal, not sure if its best to have it before or after (im guessing before) going to try this for atleast 3 weeks (going to be hell) but i really need to shift some fat


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

stri8ted2210 said:


> I think by this he means that as a result of low carb intake and heavy weight training glycogen stores are gunna be very low and in some cases if you are to start overtraining which is easier to run into on a keto diet your body will start using muscle tissue as a source of energy to fuel your workouts.


thats why u do a massive carb up 1 day a week to replace glycogen stores and i always do all my weight training the following 3days after that , i havnt notice any muscle loss and gained strenght in a few exercises, but i have been on a gram of gear 2 aswell tho


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

flynnie11 said:


> can you explain more on this point?





flynnie11 said:


> thats why u do a massive carb up 1 day a week to replace glycogen stores and i always do all my weight training the following 3days after that , i havnt notice any muscle loss and gained strenght in a few exercises, but i have been on a gram of gear 2 aswell tho


I have personally noticed muscle loss on a CKD, while running gear, with a ridiculous refeed once a week. The cals may have been too low during the week but I was following DP's keto plan to a tee.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> its very simple friend,
> 
> keep eaas and bcaas dripped thruout day and keep trying to beat ur log book, ie, lift heavier for more reps.
> 
> ...


Mate thats a brilliant post, thanks for all the advice, really easy to understand

my creatine and glut have come today so ill be adding those in too 

ill keep it up!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I have honey in morning with my oats an water as this helps stop the catobolism just dont have to much , an as other people said make sure u have a higher carb day , this will actually help you losse weight by keeping your metabalism going


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as scott said IMO best way to do this without using drugs would be to supplement bcaa or eaa say 5g between meals.

then the obviouse ones like he mentioned. lifting heavy, - keep some good fats in, short intense workouts. doing hundreds of reps and sets isnt a good idea IMo and we should always be pushing our body to failure trying to progress


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Its common for people to hit the panic button when carbs are heavily restricted because they mistake depleted glycogen stores for muscle loss.But as already said glycogen can be replenished in one high carb day.It's a bit of a head **** at first but i've gained 4+ kg on a refeed day after being in keto for six days and feel leaner than i was in the morning.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

People who don't exercise on keto and low carb diets always lose a higher proportion of muscle than others on an equal calorie restriction but with a higher carb intake... but the difference is offset a fair bit if you throw in the added anabolic stimulus of training.

In very severe carb depletion you will use more protein for glycogenesis via gluconeogenesis (your liver breaks down glucogenic amino acids to form glucose and then stores the glucose as liver glycogen to fuel itself and the brain and CNS), but if your protein intake is high enough and regular enough then your body will primarily use dietary proteins rather than muscle proteins for this fuel.

BCAAs or EAAs between meals is a great way to achieve this. Also by keeping workouts short and intense, and supping with high quality protein pre workout, you minimise cortisol output which is the hormone most responsible for potential muscle loss in a carb depleted state.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> People who don't exercise on keto and low carb diets always lose a higher proportion of muscle than others on an equal calorie restriction but with a higher carb intake... but the difference is offset a fair bit if you throw in the added anabolic stimulus of training.
> 
> In very severe carb depletion you will use more protein for glycogenesis via gluconeogenesis (your liver breaks down glucogenic amino acids to form glucose and then stores the glucose as liver glycogen to fuel itself and the brain and CNS), but if your protein intake is high enough and regular enough then your body will primarily use dietary proteins rather than muscle proteins for this fuel.
> 
> BCAAs or EAAs between meals is a great way to achieve this. Also by keeping workouts short and intense, and supping with high quality protein pre workout, you minimise cortisol output which is the hormone most responsible for potential muscle loss in a carb depleted state.


Great post! Very informative - will rep if I can


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ignore me ^^


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Seem so your allready on anavar why not inject a little test?


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Seem so your allready on anavar why not inject a little test?


I dont wanna grow too much and I dont want the side effects like possible gyno (i had high estrogen as a kid, hence the fat!) and the bachne!! (Im a bit of a pretty boy, welll, apart from the ugly face haha! So Want to look good really!)

their the 2 sides im worried about with test

I might do it next cycle....

I WISH I could afford growth!!! ID go on that in a shot!


----------

